
Yahoo to show Google ads in Search - discardorama
http://www.streetinsider.com/Corporate+News/Yahoo!+%28YHOO%29%2C+Google+Enter+Services+Agreement/10987396.html
======
dragonwriter
Original headline is "Yahoo! (YHOO), Google Enter Services Agreement"; current
HN headline is "Yahoo to show Google ads in Search" which seems to be an odd
focus, since the actual agreement, per the article, has three components, as
"Google will provide [...]":

1) "Yahoo with search advertisements through Google’s AdSense for Search
service" (this is the part the headline covers)

2) "web algorithmic search services through Google’s Websearch Service, and"

3) "image search services".

